# iPad 1--issues with iOS 4.3 update?



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I would like to update my iPad 1 to iOS 4.3 (I have never updated the iOS), but I have read numerous reports of the update bricking the iPad 1.  Has anyone had any issues with their iPad 1 after updating to iOS 4.3?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I did the 4.3 update with no drama.  There's a thread a couple of weeks ago about my experiences enabling network sharing. I didn't notice any improvement in web browsing, though I believe Java processing is improved.

No negative issues for me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did the update last night, no problems. 

FYI, the download is ~600MB. Took about a 1/2 hour to download on my crummy DSL connection.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

No problems with my update although I have noticed some apps are a little bit slower loading etc now.  There have been some people with issues about the battery draining faster. Check macrumors.com for more threads on this. As I recall most of the battery issues were resolved by either a soft reset or making sure some of the wireless, etc settings were turned off.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I had no problems.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I updated my iPad 1 and all was well. Earlier this week, I did a sync, and it froze during the backup.I had to force quit iTunes. After restarting the iPad several times, rebooting the computer and attempting a re-sync three or four times, it fixed itself and now all is well again.

Did the update cause this? No way to know. You have to be careful of _post hoc, ergo propter hoc_ (after, therefore because of) arguments.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please, I'm sure there's a rule against using Latin on KindleBoards...


Betsy


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep.  I was on the phone with apple for awhile this morning.  I think what was decided is that I should have updated iTunes before updating to 4.3. 
Everything is ok now but I was a little upset this morning


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I updated my iPad 1 and it was fast. I have no issues.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please, I'm sure there's a rule against using Latin on KindleBoards...


Uh, oh. I thought the rule was that if you don't use Latin at once a year, your membership was revoked.

Mike


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Updated. No issues though no real noticed benefit either.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

New to iPad. Actually I received my iPad 1 on the day 4.3 came out, I think, so I never even used 4.2.1. The only issue I had was that ZoneAlarm firewall wouldn't allow the upgrade to complete no matter what I tried, and later, after uninstalling it, doing the upgrade, and then reinstalling it, I discovered that it also interfered with syncing. So now I'm using the Windows firewall at least until they fix it or I find another option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Uh, oh. I thought the rule was that if you don't use Latin at once a year, your membership was revoked.
> 
> Mike


I think the rule is that if you only use it once a year, we turn a blind eye.... 

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  I guess I'll go ahead and try the update and see what happens.  I am a bit concerned, but I guess it's better to do it now while I still have a few weeks left on my one year warranty.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I updated my iPod touch as soon as I got the email about 4.3 being available, and I had issues getting it loaded. So I waited to do my iPad until the next day and when I went in that time there was a notice to update iTunes. That made the difference for me....my iPad updated with no issues. Now I know in the future not to update until iTunes updates.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Just saw where there will be an update 4.3.1 coming in another week to correct the "bugs".


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not had any problems.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I updated last night and am happy to report that I am not having any issues.  The whole update from start to finish took less than 20 minutes and now I am happily multi-tasking and creating folders for the first time on my iPad.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had an issue with a couple of my apps turning upside down when I open them.  Whenever I use these apps I have to make sure I lock the screen rotation before opening them  

However, I updated the apps right before I updated the iPad so I don't know for sure if the issue is coming from the apps' updates or from the iPad's update.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, had to update iTunes, and install several optional updates to Win7, and install a SP1 Update (which I needed to do anyways,) and then did the OS4.3 update. Worked fine. But I seem to have just a bit of the battery drain issue, I'm getting more like 6-7 hours instead of 10ish with lighter use. I turned off PING last night, we'll see if that helps. I don't use it anyways. I also selectively turned off location services on most apps, and turned off push for email, unless I open the app. I mostly grab email on my computer anyways.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the rule is that if you only use it once a year, we turn a blind eye....
> 
> Betsy


Ignorantia juris neminem excusat (ignorance of the law.. ) uh oh, that's the second time. I'm doomed. 

Mike


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Yep, had to update iTunes, and install several optional updates to Win7, and install a SP1 Update (which I needed to do anyways,) and then did the OS4.3 update. Worked fine. But I seem to have just a bit of the battery drain issue, I'm getting more like 6-7 hours instead of 10ish with lighter use. I turned off PING last night, we'll see if that helps. I don't use it anyways. I also selectively turned off location services on most apps, and turned off push for email, unless I open the app. I mostly grab email on my computer anyways.


I've read reports about the battery drain issue and that was one of the things I was worried about. I have not noticed any battery drain issues since I updated my iPad (however, when I updated my iPhone 3GS to iOS 4.1 last June, I immediately noticed a battery drain issue which has since never been resolved). Like kwajkat mentioned, there is another update coming within the next few weeks--perhaps that will fix the battery drain issue.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

I just updated with 4.3.1 and seems to be an improvement - faster and better connection


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just did the update to 4.3.1 yesterday on my iPad 2, Verizon. I said it would be 3 hours. I think it was close to that, maybe 2 1/2 hours. Today, 2 of my replies to email did not work earlier today. I use AOL. Tonight, I had to reboot my iPad because of the Verizon issue. Afterwards, I tried going to the Apple Store & the circle thing kept spinning & the page would not load. Then, I get a pop up like that says something about the server not working or connecting using Safari. It was slow with this site. Has anyone had this problem? Was it the update? Any solutions?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Now, tonight, things are working better. My previous email posts showed up & safari is working well once again.


----------

